# Important WHMCS update!



## BuyCPanel-Kevin (Jun 3, 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]WHMCS has released new updates for all supported versions of WHMCS. These updates include changes that address security concerns within the WHMCS product.

WHMCS has rated these updates as having a Trivial to Important security impact. Information on security ratings can be found at http://docs.whmcs.com/Security_Levels

You can find out more information on our blog at http://blog.whmcs.com/?t=101475[/SIZE]


Releases


[SIZE=10.5pt]Please update your installation to the latest version 5.3.14.[/SIZE]


Patches


[SIZE=10.5pt]Incremental patches can be downloaded by following the links below.

These patch sets contain only the files that have changed between the previous release and this update. The previous release version that these patch sets are designed for is clearly indicated as the first and smaller number.

5.3.13 --> 5.3.14 http://go.whmcs.com/522/v5313_incremental_to_v5314_patch
MD5 Checksum: 9e53077daebbd7027b5107fa35577648

Need a patch for an older version? Visit our downloads page: http://download.whmcs.com

To apply a patch set release, download the files as indicated above. Then follow the upgrade instructions for a "Patch Set" which can be found at http://docs.whmcs.com/Upgrading[/SIZE]


Full Release


[SIZE=10.5pt]A full release distribution contains all the files of a WHMCS product installation. It can be used to both perform a new installation or update an existing one (regardless of previous version).

5.3.14 Full Version - Download Now http://download.whmcs.com
MD5 Checksum: 8b360c93523ad8675659eb92b29f46cf

To apply a full release, download the release from the URL above. Then follow the upgrade instructions for a "Full Release Version" which can be found at http://docs.whmcs.com/Upgrading[/SIZE]


Security Issue Information


[SIZE=10.5pt]The security changes in these releases address 9 issues, all of which were reported via the Security Bounty Program, or discovered internally by the WHMCS Development Team. The issues addressed are rated as having Trivial to Important security impacts.

Once sufficient time has passed to allow WHMCS customers to update their installed software, WHMCS will release additional information regarding the nature of the security issues.[/SIZE]


Maintenance Issue Information


[SIZE=10.5pt]This release also provides resolution for a few of maintenance issues. For full details please refer to the changelog:

V5.3.14 - http://changelog.whmcs.com/WHMCS_V5.3

All published and supported versions of WHMCS prior to 5.3.14 are affected by one or more of these maintenance and security issues. [/SIZE]


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 4, 2015)

Patch is missing database update stuff, download the full version and upload the /install folder with the patch and go through the upgrade process.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, just noticed that myself.

Some fuckery is going on now since applying that update.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 4, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Patch is missing database update stuff, download the full version and upload the /install folder with the patch and go through the upgrade process.


What do you mean? I just uploaded the files from the patch set and haven't noticed anything. Didn't need an /install directory or to go through any upgrade process.


----------



## mitgib (Jun 4, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Patch is missing database update stuff, download the full version and upload the /install folder with the patch and go through the upgrade process.


many patches do not make any changes to the database, like this one. It is simply patching the files with updates to the code.


----------



## Onra Host (Jun 4, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Patch is missing database update stuff, download the full version and upload the /install folder with the patch and go through the upgrade process.





MartinD said:


> Yeah, just noticed that myself.
> 
> Some fuckery is going on now since applying that update.



Hmmm, I did the patch and didn't see anything. However my client did the same patch and had some weird stuff going on with the includes folders. 

P.S. Kevin...good job with the advertising Mr. Slick


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 4, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> What do you mean? I just uploaded the files from the patch set and haven't noticed anything. Didn't need an /install directory or to go through any upgrade process.


Perhaps because I went from 12 to 13 to 14? Anyways it knocked my WHMCS offline with a down for maintenance error 2. I uploaded the install folder from the full version and that fixed the version numbering.


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 5, 2015)

Coastercraze said:


> Perhaps because I went from 12 to 13 to 14? Anyways it knocked my WHMCS offline with a down for maintenance error 2. I uploaded the install folder from the full version and that fixed the version numbering.


Yeah, the patch set is only from 13 to 14, going from 12 to 14 doesn't work without running the update.


----------

